# MP Reg Units?



## deltacanine (19 Aug 2005)

Just curious as to how many regular (full time) MP units are there, and their locations?

as well I have an Interview in Barrie for the Military Police August 30th 2005, just wondering if I pass the interview when would the MPAC be held? and would I have to travel to another province to participate in it if I am found suitable? as well when would training start? 

I have so many questions going thorough my mind, and I thought this would be the best place to have them answered as the recruiters couldn't tell me much when I asked. 

one more question, I live in Ontario, what are the chances of being posted to an Ontario base? although I am willing to move anywhere, I would like to work at either Borden, Trenton, or Kingston.  my top priority is to become a military police, so if that means I have to move out of province than so be it.

I love the thought of being a police officer and a soldier, the best of both worlds. Serving your Country and upholding its laws. 

there are probably other posts that have answered my questions already but they seem to be scattered and sporadic, thus my reason for posting this.

Thank you in advance to those who take the time to answer my questions.

Hope to be given the opprotunity to wear the red beret soon

thank you again


----------



## MP 811 (19 Aug 2005)

in addition to the field Platoons in Edmonton, Petawawa and Valcartier, every base has a regular force MP guardhouse.

As for staying in Ontario after your three's.  Goodluck, it's not unheard of but you go where they need you.  I'm from Ontario and went out west by choice.  There was a guy on my three's who wanted Borden, Trenton or Kingston and got sent to Shilo!


----------



## deltacanine (19 Aug 2005)

Thanks MP811

when you say after your three's?? do you mean after the first three years?? 

would I have the chance to stay in Ontario for my first three years??

It doenst matter where I go like I said before, but it would be better cause I am looking at getting engaged in the next year, 

thanks again for everything, and MP811 are you an MP?? if so how do you like it??


----------



## Gunner98 (20 Aug 2005)

"after your three's" means QL3 (qualification level) course in Borden at the school.


----------



## MP 811 (20 Aug 2005)

deltacanine said:
			
		

> Thanks MP811
> 
> when you say after your three's?? do you mean after the first three years??
> 
> ...



Exactly what gunner said about three's

As I previously said, you can request a posting in Ontario but you go where they need you.  

Yes, I was an MP in the reg force before I got out and joined the reserve.  I loved the job and miss it, but remember, it's what you make of it.


----------



## deltacanine (20 Aug 2005)

Thanks again to both of you

so about my interview August 30th, I was told that the MPs are selecting in Sept of this year, so would that be when the MPAC is?? I am really excited about having my interview, I want more then anything all of a sudden to be an MP.

so if everything goes well, would I be going for Basic training in October?? 

these are probably questions that cant be answered but I thought I would ask anyways, they will probably be able to tell me in the interview I just though if I could get my questions answered before hand than I know what to expect.

thanks again, and this might sound stupid but are there any pictures of MPs on duty?? ie: patrolling and stuff like that?


----------



## garb811 (20 Aug 2005)

You're asking questions which we can't answer because there are too many variables involved.  For example, I believe the optimal number of persons on a QL3 is approximately 24.  It doesn't make economic sense to run a MPAC with only 24 people because if any of those people is deemed unsuitable, it would mean the course would run with vacancies, yet the policy now is that everyone who is deemed suitable at the MPAC will be offered a position as a MP.  What this means is depending on the number of suitable candidates, you could end up waiting for 2, 3 or even more courses before your name comes up.

Unfortunately I do not know when nor where the next MPAC will be held but as hard as it will be, be patient and when you do go down to MPAC, do the best you can in order to optimize your chance of being offered a position sooner rather than later.


----------



## deltacanine (21 Aug 2005)

thanks again, I knew that the answers were probably not avaiible but I thought I would ask anyways.

Ive been very patient and it sucks cause I would love to be out there patrolling!!! lol

and I have another question... do MP's usuhally work by themselves? Ie: one MP working days, another nights etc... or are there two on one shift?   Backup?


----------



## garb811 (21 Aug 2005)

Single man shifts are very much the exception rather than the rule, although there are small bases where you could find yourself as the only one on duty during silent hours.  In these instances SOPs will be in place regarding obtaining back-up when required.


----------



## MILPO (21 Aug 2005)

You could be waiting for up to six months to a year until you actually get the call for basic and then you may have more waiting at PRETC (what used to be Personnel Awaiting Training platoon) to attend your QL3's in Borden.  The MPAC's are usually held with two sessions at a time. Basically every step of the process, your file is reviewed and it is an extremely competitive process.  My advice, be patient, be yourself at the MPAC and apply yourself at basic and in everything you do while demonstrating integrity and you will do fine.  Best of luck to you in the process.

Cheers

MILPO


----------

